# CA Glue as a hardener, filler, and sealer



## RussFairfield (Sep 3, 2006)

Jeff has added another clip from my pen finishing video to the library. This one shows how I use CA glue as a wood hardener, filler, and sealer before application of the CA finish. This video completes the process. See it at:

http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=17155


----------



## Thumbs (Sep 4, 2006)

Thanks, Russ, as soon as I get unstuck from my last training session, I'll try this one, too![}][]


----------



## kkwall (Sep 4, 2006)

Hi Russ,


Thanks for the info!

I used your last video on Ca BLO finish. It was most useful, and I am once again getting a shine on my pens that I used to.

The CA I used beforewas much faster drying, and was fine using my previous method. (Don Ward's) 

I then changed to a thinner, slower drying CA, andd the results have been less bright and duller.


That is until I followed your instructions.


Thanks Again Russ!.


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Sep 4, 2006)

Hey Russ, I am downloading them right now. Thanks a million for posting this, I am sure it will help a lot of people!


----------



## ctEaglesc (Sep 4, 2006)

Gee Russ-
The way you kept switching between the 2 bottles in the beginning of the video I am going to have to hook up my speakers to see waht you were saying as you were displaying them.
One suggestion.
As much as I like Old English font I could figure out why you titled the video CA <b>BLUE</b>[]


----------



## massman (Sep 10, 2006)

Gee Russ,
I wish I knew that you would be putting clips online before I bought the DVD two weeks ago. I coulda saved $30.00

Bernie


----------



## redfishsc (Sep 12, 2006)

Gee, Russ, I can't wait to download it and post yet another topic that starts out "Gee, Russ". [8D]


----------

